# Fiancee Visa's At Risk?



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Terrorism could effect those wanting to take a lady to the US (and possibility other countries as well) for marriage.

The K-1 visa program is among the smallest visa categories managed by the government. Of more than 9.9 million visas issued in fiscal 2014, just 35,925 -- roughly 0.3 percent -- were fiance visas, according to State Department figures.

Much of the focus is on rooting out marriage fraud. A couple must...


Should this effect us in taking our fiancees the the US for marriage?


Read the Story Here
(source: Fox News)


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Depends on how much revision the vetting for the Visa will get. May wind up with more getting married here and then trying a Spousal Visa but that could get more involved too.

Fred


----------

